# Brauch ich eine 5400 U/min oder 7200 U/min HDD? 3.5 Zoll oder 2.5 Zoll?



## tidus79 (21. Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute, hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Trotz meiner Rechercheversuche habe ich keine zufrieden stellende Antwort finden können. 
Ich brauche mehr Speicher für meinen Desktop PC. Eine 2TB HDD soll es werden. Drauf kommen vor allem große Steam Spiele und mitunter das eine oder andere Programm, das nicht mehr auf die SSD passt. Für Multimedia und großes Daten hin-und-her schieben etc. ist eine andere Platte zuständig, doch wird die neue mit dem Bearbeiten von Adobe-Dokumenten belastet werden.

Mir ist wichtig, dass die Platte leise ist. Meine jetzigen beiden Platten (3.5 Zoll, 7200 U/min Samsung, 1tb und 500gb, einige Jahre alt, die 500Gb soll ersetzt werden) brummen unmenschlich laut, obwohl sie im Gehäuse bereits entkoppelt sind. Ich merke das Brummen sogar, wenn ich meine Hand auf das PC-Gehäuse lege. Sie sind ganz leicht das lauteste im PC und ich lasse sie daher von Windows nach 7 min abschalten, wenn sie nicht gebraucht werden. Der PC wird dann erst angenehm leise. Aber wenn sie dann wieder anlaufen ... Der Horror. 
Neben der Lautstärke ist mir eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit natürlich auch wichtig. Da geht es um die Ladezeiten der Spiele und anderer großer Dateien von Lightroom, Premiere Pro, Indesign, Photoshop. 

Also was nehme ich? 5400 U/min Platten sind leiser als 7200 U/min Platten, aber wie viel leiser? Und wie viel langsamer?
2.5 Zoll Platten sind vermutlich auch leiser und langsamer als 3.5 Zoll Platten. Aber wie viel leiser und wie viel langsamer? 
Ist vielleicht eine 2.5 Zoll 7200 U/min Platte die richtige Wahl? Oder eine 3.5 Zoll 5400 U/min Platte? Was ist ein guter Kompromiss, wenn die Priorität etwa wie folgt festgelegt wird: 60% Lautstärke / 40% Speed.

Ich hoffe, meine Fragerei nervt nicht allzu sehr, aber ich fühle mich einfach nicht ausreichend informiert, um eine vernünftige Kaufentscheidung treffen zu können. Wenn man im Internet mal Vergleiche findet, dann von unterschiedlichen Modellen und das ist ja sinnlos. Wenn man 2.5 Zoll mit 3.5 Zoll oder 5400 U/min mit 7200  U/min vergleichen will, müssen alle anderen Faktoren gleich sein, es müssen also ansonsten die gleichen Festplatten sein.

Was wäre eure Wahl? Habt ihr Vorschläge für konkrete Modelle? Das Budget wären 100 EUR.

Danke euch!

EDIT: Vielleicht sind die neuen 3.5 Zoll 7200 U/min ja auch schon so leise, dass es mir reichen würde? Ich kann das nicht einschätzen. Daher hier nochmal die genaue Typbezeichnung der beiden alten Platten: Samsung HD103UJ 1000GB und Samsung HD502HF 500GB. Insbesondere die 1TB ist extrem laut aber auch die 500GB ist mir viel zu laut. Die neue muss sehr viel leiser sein. Es geht, wie gesagt, vor allem um das Brummen und Vibrieren. Sind meine alten Dinger einfach extrem laute Modelle und es hat sich seitdem viel getan, auch bei den ganz normalen 3.5 Zoll 7200 U/min Platten?


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2017)

Heutzutage hast du bei 7200er Platten keinen signifikanten Vorteil mehr, gegenüber 5400er. Zumindest in Relation zum Stromverbrauch und zur Lautstärke.
Es kommt außerdem mehr auf die Übertragungsrate an und die muss bei 7200 U/min nicht automatisch besser sein. Das heißt, nicht jede HDD mit 5400 U/min ist langsamer als eine 7200er Platte - ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube!
WD WD10EZRZ 1 TB, Festplatte SATA 600, WD Blue
Günstig und relativ schnell und leise.
Kannst auch zwei davon im RAID 0 zusammenschnallen, wenn du experimentier- und risikofreudig bist.


----------



## D0pefish (22. Juli 2017)

Ich würde noch etwas drauflegen und die nehmen: HGST Deskstar NAS 4TB, SATA 6Gb/s (H3IKNAS400012872SWW/0S04005/0S04006) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die zwei direkten Vorgängerversionen lagen bei rund 23,5 dB(A) im Betrieb und haben mehr Watt pro Stunde verbraucht. Diese sollte bei beidem noch etwas niedriger sein bzw. finde ich auf die Schnelle nur die angenehm niedrigen Wattangaben für ein 4 TB-Laufwerk. Denke, da kann man nichts falsch machen aber ich würde trotzdem nocheinmal Zeit in genaue Recherche investieren egal welche HDD es nun sein wird. HGST pflegen in der Regel sehr genaue Datenblätter auf der Homepage. Die älteren Varianten, die ab 2014 eingeführt würde ich trotz niedrigerem Preis nicht mehr nehmen. Die zehn Euro mehr müssen dann schon sein. Bei mindfactory kannst sowas ja nachts versandkostenfrei bestellen bzw. kann man da gleich ein Auge bei Geizhals werfen, um ein par Euro einzusparen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Juli 2017)

D0pefish schrieb:


> Ich würde noch etwas drauflegen und die nehmen: HGST Deskstar NAS 4TB, SATA 6Gb/s (H3IKNAS400012872SWW/0S04005/0S04006) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Hast Du Dir eigentlich mal Gedanken gemacht, wie Du 4TB sichern willst?


----------



## tidus79 (22. Juli 2017)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten. 

Ich habe mir beide Festplatten mal angesehen. 

Eigentlich wollte ich ja wegen des Geldes erstmal nur die 500gb Platte durch eine 2tb ersetzen und die 1tb dann später auch durch eine 2tb. Jetzt für 100 EUR gleich zwei WD 1tb Platten zu kaufen hat aber auch seinen Reiz - dann bin ich direkt beide alten Krachmacher los. Nur habe ich dann etwas zu wenig neuen Speicher, da würde ich bald wieder neu kaufen müssen. Das neue Gehäuse hat auch nur 2 Plätze für 3.5 Zoll (ist dafür schön klein). 
Schön finde ich, dass WD auf der Website ausführliche technische Infos gibt, auch über die Lautstärke. Das 2tb Modell der WD Blue 5400 U/min ist leider etwas lauter als das 1tb Modell. Preislich wäre es ansonsten mit 71 EUR sehr attraktiv. Dann hätte ich mit 140 EUR 2x2tb und alle Probleme gelöst. Schade, dass es nicht so leise ist wie das kleine Modell. 

Die HGST ist schön groß, aber ich hätte die 4tb gerne auf 2 Platten verteilt. Die zweite dient dann wie gesagt eher als Datengrab und die erste für Spiele und laufende Projekte. Nur leider finde ich auf der Website keine Angaben zur Lautstärke. Habe ich nicht richtig geguckt? 
Kann man den Herstellerangaben eigentlich trauen?

Was Datensicherung angeht: Da beschränke ich mich darauf, die wichtigsten paar dutzend GB laufend auf meinen gemieteten Server hochzuladen. Würde ich alles sichern, wäre der Speicherbedarf einfach zu groß.


----------



## tidus79 (22. Juli 2017)

Noch eine Sache: Ich habe gehört, viele Versandhändler (Amazon, Caseking ...) verkaufen überwiegend OEM-Festplatten. Der Nachteil soll sein, dass diese 1. keine Herstellergarantie haben, 2. oft nicht sachgerecht verpackt sind, 3. es sich um Ware handelt, die schon sehr lange in Langern rumliegt oder eventuell schon mal verbaut war. 

Bei welchen Online-Händlern kriege ich ordentliche Einzelhandelsware? (Ich weiß, dass Caseking das mit der Garantie löst, in dem sie sie selbst übernehmen, aber das will ich nicht und die anderen Nachteile bleiben.)


----------



## TohruLP (23. Juli 2017)

Bei Mindfactory sind Festplatten immer einer (Antistatik?-)Folie verpackt und mit ganz viel Luftpolsterfolie umwickelt. Wenn man die Festplatte aus der Luftpolsterfolie nimmt, (die andere am besten dran lassen, ist ja durchsichtig) kann man ja die Seriennummer überprüfen. Wenn es eine OEM-Festplatte ist, kann man die einfach zurücksenden und sich eine neue schicken lassen.


----------



## azzih (23. Juli 2017)

tidus79 schrieb:


> Noch eine Sache: Ich habe gehört, viele Versandhändler (Amazon, Caseking ...) verkaufen überwiegend OEM-Festplatten. Der Nachteil soll sein, dass diese 1. keine Herstellergarantie haben, 2. oft nicht sachgerecht verpackt sind, 3. es sich um Ware handelt, die schon sehr lange in Langern rumliegt oder eventuell schon mal verbaut war.
> 
> Bei welchen Online-Händlern kriege ich ordentliche Einzelhandelsware? (Ich weiß, dass Caseking das mit der Garantie löst, in dem sie sie selbst übernehmen, aber das will ich nicht und die anderen Nachteile bleiben.)



Dann bist du falsch informiert. Das sind keine OEM Platten, sondern quasi jeder Hersteller liefern ihre normalen Festplatten ohne Einzelverpackung an Distributoren. Diese schicken die dann in Versandkartons (ca. 40 Stück in einem), alle in Schaumstoff in Reihe verpackt, an die Händler. Die Händler wiederum verpassen den Festplatten dann Einzelverpackungen, diese Luftpolstertaschen die man so kennt.

Hat nichts mit Garantie zu tun oder das diese schonmal genutzt wurden, sondern ist schlicht die normale Verpackung für 99% aller Consumer HDDs. Kein Händler wird gebrauchte HDDs neu verpacken. Wenn die mit defekt retouniert werden, dann gehn die zum Distributor zurück und man erhält Ersatz. Das ist grade bei Festplatten sehr unkompliziert, weil Defekte hier sehr häufig vorkommen.


----------



## micindustries (23. Juli 2017)

Ich bin seit Jahren ein großer Seagate-Fan. Haben mich bisher nie enttäuscht was Laufruhe und P/L-Faktor angeht. Vielleicht liefert dir das eine neue Option

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Juli 2017)

micindustries schrieb:


> Ich bin seit Jahren ein großer Seagate-Fan. Haben mich bisher nie enttäuscht was Laufruhe und ...


Die Klapperfirma?

Ruhig und unhörbar liefen bei mir nur die Samsungs mit Flüssigkeitslager.


----------



## micindustries (23. Juli 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Klapperfirma?
> 
> Ruhig und unhörbar liefen bei mir nur die Samsungs mit Flüssigkeitslager.


Jeder empfindet Lautstärke und Nebengeräusche anders ^^ Ich nutze vier Platten in meinem Syno NAS und eine in meinem Desktop. Alle empfinde ich als angenehm, nur die mittlerweile rund acht Jahre alte Desktopplatte rappelt bei hoher Last etwas lauter als die anderthalb Jahre alten im NAS.
Am einfachsten wäre "Probehören" beim Händler, falls der mitspielt

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2017)

Bei Seagate darfst du nicht die ganz großen Platten nehmen, die Ausfallraten sind bei denen eher nicht so dolle.


----------



## mardsis (23. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Bei Seagate darfst du nicht die ganz großen Platten nehmen, die Ausfallraten sind bei denen eher nicht so dolle.



Mich würde jetzt interessieren wo die Info wieder herkommt... Wenn du dich auf Backblaze beziehst - die 8TB Platten liegen da zwischen 1 und 2%, nur mit einem 4TB Modell gibt es Probleme (auf die gesamte Zeit gesehen aber auch nur 7,5%), dass sind aber auch Desktop-SSHDs die im Enterprise Serverbereich nichts zu suchen haben. Früher gab es mal Probleme mit den 3TB Platten, aber auch die hielten 3 Jahren im Dauerbetrieb aus obwohl sie dafür nicht spezifiziert waren. Die neue Serie an Platten wird dieses Problem denke ich mal nicht mehr haben, also ist das auch aus der Welt geschaffen. Die 3 und 6TB Version der WD RED liegen auch bei über 5%, das nimmt sich also nicht viel. Im Endeffekt kann man alle Platten kaufen, denn Sicherungen sind einfach obligatorisch, jede Platte kann jederzeit ausfallen. Ich persönlich habe sogar mit Seagate die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, bei anderen mag das anders sein, aber Fakt ist, dass die Ausfallraten sich von anderen Herstellern nicht viel nehmen.



azzih schrieb:


> Dann bist du falsch informiert. Das sind keine OEM Platten, sondern quasi jeder Hersteller liefern ihre normalen Festplatten ohne Einzelverpackung an Distributoren. Diese schicken die dann in Versandkartons (ca. 40 Stück in einem), alle in Schaumstoff in Reihe verpackt, an die Händler. Die Händler wiederum verpassen den Festplatten dann Einzelverpackungen, diese Luftpolstertaschen die man so kennt.
> 
> Hat nichts mit Garantie zu tun oder das diese schonmal genutzt wurden, sondern ist schlicht die normale Verpackung für 99% aller Consumer HDDs. Kein Händler wird gebrauchte HDDs neu verpacken. Wenn die mit defekt retouniert werden, dann gehn die zum Distributor zurück und man erhält Ersatz. Das ist grade bei Festplatten sehr unkompliziert, weil Defekte hier sehr häufig vorkommen.



Viele Händler liefern Festplatten, die Ursprünglich für Systembauer gedacht sind, da hier dann die Garantie von diesen übernommen wird haben die Platten keine Garantie. Sowas wird relativ oft verkauft, genau so wie Grauimporte, also Platten die für den Markt in einem anderen Land hergestellt wurden. Da hat man in Deutschland dann auch keine Garantie drauf, weil die Platte out of Region ist. Gibt einen Riesenthread dazu im Luxx, ich weiß nicht ob ich den verlinken darf, aber da wird alles genau erklärt. Guckt man in den Sammelthread fällt auch auf, dass es durchaus recht oft vorkommt, dass Platten ohne Garantie geliefert werden. In manchen fällen bieten die Händler auf Nachfrage an die Garantie zu übernehmen, dass ist jedoch risky, denn wenn der Händler dicht macht hat man ein Problem, deswegen sollte man diese Platten eher zurückgehen lassen.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Klapperfirma?
> 
> Ruhig und unhörbar liefen bei mir nur die Samsungs mit Flüssigkeitslager.



Ich habe mehrere Modelle hier, eine sehr alte 1TB, eine neue 1TB, eine 2 Jahre alte NAS HDD mit 2TB und eine neue 3TB. Richtig auffällig ist nur die alte 1TB Platte, die hört man durchaus. Die 1TB und die 3TB haben ein leichtes Laufgeräusch, wenn sie entkoppelt sind, dann sind sie aber ruhig (sind sie dies nicht ist tatsächlich die Hölle los, dann vibriert der ganze Rechner). Die NAS HDD ist der pure Genuss, nur beim Anlaufen hört man Sie, danach ist sie absolut fast komplett unhörbar, selbst wenn sie am Schreiben ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Juli 2017)

mardsis schrieb:


> Ich habe mehrere Modelle hier, eine sehr alte 1TB, eine neue 1TB, eine 2 Jahre alte NAS HDD mit 2TB und eine neue 3TB. Richtig auffällig ist nur die alte 1TB Platte, die hört man durchaus. .


Ich hab die 2TB ST 2000 DM001 im PC verbaut.
Das absolut lauteste Teil im PC im Leerlauf, die Zugriffe sind sogar bei Vollast hörbar.
Und ALLE dieser Serie machen den Krach, ich verkaufe das Zeug.

Die alten Hitachis waren auch sehr leise.
Von den neueren Typen würde ich nur WD kaufen, Samsung hat ja aufgegeben (Verkauf an Seagate).


----------



## addicTix (24. Juli 2017)

Ich würde definitiv eine 7200rpm Festplatte empfehlen.
Entgegen mancher Meinung merke ich doch einen recht deutlichen Unterschied zwischen 5400rpm und 7200rpm, vor allem was Ladezeiten und Texture Streaming in Spielen betrifft.
Lautstärke, wie von dir angesprochen, kann eben zum Problem werden.
5400rpm Festplatten werden leiser und kühler sein als 7200rpm, vor allem wenn es um welche geht die viel Kapazität haben.
Da musst du wissen was dir persönlich wichtiger ist... also ich nehme lieber die schnellere Festplatte, nehme dafür aber höhere Temperaturen und Lautstärke in Kauf.
Allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass nicht jede 7200rpm Festplatte gleich laut ist. Es gibt leisere, es gibt lautere.
Große 7200rpm über 2 TB können schon deutlich hörbar werden, wenn die Platte schreiben oder lesen muss.


----------



## tidus79 (24. Juli 2017)

Ich bin jetzt noch auf die WD Red Platten mit 5400 U/min gestoßen. Die technischen Specs sind mit der Blue Serie praktisch identisch, nur haben sie längere Garantie und sind für eine viel längere Lebensdauer ausgelegt. Eine 2tb kostet dann etwas über 80 EUR. Ich überlege, ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt. Zuverlässigkeit und lange Lebensdauer sparen am Ende ja auch wieder Geld. 

Auf der Seagate Seite habe ich mich auch umgeschaut. Aber auch da finde ich in den technischen Specs leider keine Angaben zur Lautstärke (nicht mal zu rpm), oder ich bin etwas blind. So lassen sich die Serien untereinander schlecht vergleichen. Ich tendiere daher zu WD, schon alleine, weil sie mir alle wichtigen Infos auffindbar machen und das für mich ein Zeichen von Professionalität ist. 

Auch tendiere ich momentan zu einer 5400 U/min Platte im 3.5 Zoll Format. Lautstärke ist mir im Zweifel wichtiger als Speed. Und die Platten werden im Gehäuse nicht belüftet sein, was geringere Abwärme wünschenswert macht. 

Den Luxx Thread zum OEM-Platten habe ich mir angeschaut. Da werde ich wohl einfach bestellen müssen und hoffen, dass ich Glück habe ... Ansonsten wieder zurück schicken. Ich finde diese Geschäftspraxis sehr undurchsichtig.


----------



## mardsis (24. Juli 2017)

tidus79 schrieb:


> Auf der Seagate Seite habe ich mich auch umgeschaut. Aber auch da finde ich in den technischen Specs leider keine Angaben zur Lautstärke (nicht mal zu rpm), oder ich bin etwas blind. So lassen sich die Serien untereinander schlecht vergleichen.



In der Tat sind die Daten auf der Seagate-Seite manchmal etwas schwer zu finden, ich nehme mir immer Google zu Hilfe und suche mir die entsprechenden Datasheets der einzelnen Serien zusammen. Auf der 2ten Seite der jeweiligen PDF finden sich große Tabellen mit allen technischen Daten, darunter auch der Punkt "Acoustics" in der Kategorie Evironmental. Dabei ist die jeweilige Lautstärke der Platte im Idle und im Betrieb in Bels angegeben (d.h. wenn du den Wert mit 10 multiplizierst erhälst du Dezibel.)

Ich habe dir mal die wichtigsten Datenblätter zusammen gesucht:
Ironwolf (bis zur 4TB Version 5900rpm, danach 7200rpm): http://www.seagate.com/www-content/product-content/ironwolf/files/ironwolf-ds1904.5-1609us.pdf
Barracuda Compute 3,5 Zoll 7200: https://gzhls.at/blob/ldb/1/9/9/2/060ef77fe8d5e2bbabff611c2751ca788c94.pdf
Barracuda Compute 2,5 Zoll 5400: http://www.seagate.com/www-content/...a-new/files/barracuda-2-5-ds1907-1-1609us.pdf

Natürlich sind die Angaben bei allen Herstellern mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da es im Rahmen der Fertigungstoleranzen, aber auch an der Art wie die Platte verbaut (Entkoppelt oder nicht) ist zu Abweichungen kommen kann.


----------



## Deep Thought (24. Juli 2017)

tidus79 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt noch auf die WD Red Platten mit 5400 U/min gestoßen. Die technischen Specs sind mit der Blue Serie praktisch identisch, nur haben sie längere Garantie und sind für eine viel längere Lebensdauer ausgelegt. Eine 2tb kostet dann etwas über 80 EUR. Ich überlege, ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt. Zuverlässigkeit und lange Lebensdauer sparen am Ende ja auch wieder Geld.



IMHO lohnt sich der Aufpreis nicht. Hinter der Angabe der Lebensdauer steckt wohl mehr Marketing als technische Gründe. 
Im meinem Server läuft u.A. eine WD Green (nennt sich heute Blue) mit einem Load Cycle Count von über vier Millionen. Ob jetzt 300.000 oder 600.000 im Datenblatt steht, ist mir da Wurst...


----------



## tidus79 (24. Juli 2017)

Dieser Test hier hat mich jetzt verunsichert, was die Performance der 2tb WD Red (und entsprechend auch Blue) angeht: 

Ergebnisse: Zugriffszeit und I/O-Performance - WD RED: Neue NAS-Festplattenserie von Western Digital im Test

Die Zugriffszeiten scheinen sehr langsam zu sein. 


Die 4tb WD Red scheint dagegen ausreichend schnell, insbesondere bei den Read-Zugriffen, die mir auch wichtiger sind als schreiben. 

Ergebnisse: Zugriffszeit und I/O-Performance - WD RED WD40EFRX im Test: 4 TByte fur 3,5-zollige NAS-Gerate

Die ist allerdings auch wieder entsprechend lauter und dann vielleicht schon in der Riege von 2tb 7200U/min Platten. Allerdings mit doppelter Kapazität.

EDIT: Wie wichtig ist dieser Unterschied in der Zugriffszeit (22ms zu 15ms lesen beim 2tb Modell im Vergleich zu den 7200 U/min Laufwerken)  denn überhaupt? Einsatzgebiet wie gesagt große Spiele und Adobe-Projekte.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Juli 2017)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> Im meinem Server läuft u.A. eine WD Green


Eine mit völlig zerstörter Datenstruktur hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen auf der Werkbank.
35.000 Stunden Laufzeit als Serverplatte im kochenden PC-Gehäuse ohne Front oder Hecklüfter.
Endergebnis: Elektronikschrott.

Der Aufpreis lohnt sich.


----------



## tidus79 (29. Juli 2017)

Ich habe jetzt folgenden Weg eingeschlagen: Eine 2TB Platte mit 7200 U/min intern für die Spiele, das Adobe Zeug und alles was schnell verfügbar sein muss. Dazu eine 4TB externe als Datengrab. 

Dadurch spare ich mir intern eine Platte und damit auch den Krach den sie ständig erzeugt. Der PC läuft leise, ich habe genug Speicher und ich habe eine schnelle interne Platte. Dafür muss ich dann meinen Workflow ein bisschen umstellen, aber ich glaube das ist machbar, auch ohne dass ich ständig die Externe an- und abstecken muss. 

Ich habe schon die neue Seagate Barracuda 2TB im Rechner und die beiden alten Platten raus geschmissen. Mit der Lautstärke kann ich leben. Im idle ist die Platte trotz allem noch das lauteste im Gehäuse, aber das Geräusch ist nicht nervig. Der PC ist insgesamt sehr leise. Hätte ich zwei dieser Platten drin, würde mich das aber vermutlich schon wieder stören, da hätten es dann 5400 U/min sein müssen. Ich denke, ich habe insgesamt eine gute Lösung gefunden. Die Externe mit 4TB kommt dann demnächst. 

Die Seagate kam übrigens von Mindfactory mit Herstellergarantie, war also keine OEM. Habe das extra online überprüft.


----------



## tidus79 (1. August 2017)

So Leute, ich muss mich leider nochmal melden 

Es ist mir ein bisschen peinlich, aber die einzelne Seagate wurde mir nun doch zu laut. Durch das neue Case, die neuen Lüfter und die richtigen Einstellungen ist der PC ohne Festplatte nämlich unhörbar. Da ist die Seagate dann nach einigem Arbeiten doch zu auffällig geworden. 

Ich habe also eine WD Blue mit 5400 U/min bestellt ...  
Und sie ist grade einmal halb so laut, wenn überhaupt. Zwar nicht unhörbar, aber nah dran. Wenn es Hintergrundgeräusche im Zimmer gibt, wird man nichts vom PC hören. 
Da ist mir dann die höhere Geschwindigkeit der Seagate doch egal. Ich bin da anscheinend noch empfindlicher als ich dachte. Sie war übrigens wirklich schnell, ich habe einen deutlichen Unterschied zu den alten Platten gemerkt beim kopieren von Dateien o.Ä.

Für die, die es interessiert, habe ich noch zwei "Screenshots" von einem Benchmark gemacht. Ich kann mit den Daten nicht so viel anfangen, ich sehe nur, dass oben bei der Seagate höhere Zahlen stehen. Vielleicht möchte ja jemand die Daten interpretieren. 

Das erste Bild ist von der Seagate, das zweite von der WD.
EDIT: Die WD Platte kam auch ordnungsgemäß mit Garantie. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------

